# How to get 129 set up with811



## srflatt (Feb 20, 2006)

I need to know how to set up 129 with a 811.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Hello srflatt,

What's your question? Describe what you are trying to do. I have 129 setup and had no issue doing so. You may not see 129 in your 811's setup menu until it actually has visability to the bird.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

srflatt said:


> I need to know how to set up 129 with a 811.


Get a Dish 1000 installed, then run Check Switch.

And welcome! :welcome:


----------



## srflatt (Feb 20, 2006)

I have a super dish is that the same as a 1000? and if not what do I need to do to get a 1000?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

srflatt said:


> I have a super dish is that the same as a 1000? and if not what do I need to do to get a 1000?


The SuperDish is not much like the Dish1000. The SuperDish points at 110,119 and 121 (with a goofy LNB) and cannot be reasonably modified to get 129.

As Jason writes, we need a lot more information. Without knowing precisely what you're after, I'll suggest that you contact a local installer about throwing up a Dish300 (or Dish500) pointed at 129. The installer should also be able to fill you in on what is involved with leasing a ViP211 receiver with free 129 installation to replace your 811.


----------

